# Chips



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Got question for those who is on a low fat diet. Does anyone eat them?

I can have about 10g of fat per each meal and 200g oven baked chips with no oil seems to be cheap and perfect thing with chicken fillet.

http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=fries&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=185336


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

really chips

call your self a body bulider


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Make your own sweet potato chips/fries/wedges and you'll be set.


----------



## Grantewhite (Oct 15, 2010)

Chips are in the food group that would make me punch my self in the face for being stupid enough to eat them so no, i would say instead of a portion of chips a nice egg and chicken salad ?


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2011)

if it fits your macros why not


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Mmmmm chips.... In a small amount I don't see why not... As long as your maintaing everything in other area's, what's the worst that's gonna happen?...


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

ALR said:


> if it fits your macros why not


Like this man says


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im currently eating waffles, similar, cant give them up


----------



## visionp (Aug 24, 2010)

Don't know what these Acti-fry machines are like they use minimal oil if you make them yourself.


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

totalwar said:


> really chips
> 
> call your self a body bulider





Grantewhite said:


> Chips are in the food group that would make me punch my self in the face for being stupid enough to eat them so no, i would say instead of a portion of chips a nice egg and chicken salad ?


So im guessing you two numbnutz are future mr olympia in waiting with so much potential and prospects that you deem your diet so important that you let it rule your life? I bet you both cry if you have a shake 5 mins overdue?

Ave a minute!

Read this and have a long hard think because there is so much more to life than being a pair of saddo's....

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/115617-normal-trainers-get-grip-its-fun-bodybuilding-stop-being-retarded.html


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Aslong as theres loads of mayo on them or chip spice, other wise there just boring


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

Yeah, what's true that's true.. In my opinion food is part of pleasure in our life and if you sacrifice completely one to another, definitely sucks.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

i would much prefer to have basimati rice and peanutbutter more natty

and better for you

why some one would whant to eat chips (which are full of veg oil) i dont know

i like to have a soild diet plan to go with my training

and how are we sad (take it you eat chips then) i think you are more sad giveing bad advice about eating chips

i really dont see the point in eating crap

and posting it on a bb forum do peploe eat chips

really go ahead and eat them i dont care


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

Steak, chips and tomato ketchup. Lovely jubbly. Even on a cut.

Some people are just too anal about everything, there's nothing wrong with chips. Cut the potatos yourself and bake. OP is obviously not on a keto diet so he is allowed a certain amount of carbs.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lunatic said:


> Got question for those who is on a low fat diet. Does anyone eat them?
> 
> I can have about 10g of fat per each meal and 200g oven baked chips with no oil seems to be cheap and perfect thing with chicken fillet.
> 
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=fries&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=185336


i have oven chips with my chicken/beef burgers for my post workout meal. Seems to be ok for me. Not sure everyone could get away with it though.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

totalwar said:


> i would much prefer to have basimati rice and peanutbutter more natty
> 
> and better for you
> 
> ...


 

*Veg oil!!!!!!*

What did the police say!!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

my misses gets oven chips,prefer them to a baked potato tbh.

They are not bad for you lol.


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

i would have to agree, obviously fried chips from a burger van aint good but if you make the chips yourself and bake them then i cant see the problem, there only potato.


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

POTATO! (Celebrity Juice style)


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

totalwar said:


> i would much prefer to have basimati rice and peanutbutter more natty
> 
> and better for you
> 
> ...


No-one said eat chips everyday did they? Can't seem to find that post anywhere saying that.....id say following advice like this wouldn't go amiss.....



SiPhil said:


> Steak, chips and tomato ketchup. Lovely jubbly. Even on a cut.
> 
> Some people are just too anal about everything, there's nothing wrong with chips. Cut the potatos yourself and bake. OP is obviously not on a keto diet so he is allowed a certain amount of carbs.


My point and comment were directed at 2 silly comments made by yourself and the other lad, its not bad advice, I don't advocate eating crap everyday, hell i don't advocate anything as people have their own minds , but its about enjoying bodybuilding and having fun also, if you can eat an 100% clean diet 24/7 then thats your perogative, however a couple of cheats a week (meals) not days....can work wonders.

Skip La Cour advocates nearly a full days eating of simple carbs once a week and have you ever seen the condition his athletes bring to the stage? If not I encourage you to look into it as you may suprise yourself with your holier than thou diet regimen.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

I love it how its allways the skinny bastards who are so anal about there diet.


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

I just bought a 7.5kg sack of taters from the market. A quarter of them are now chopped and being par-boiled as I type this - ready to bung in the oven as my carb source for the next few days :lol:


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Mowgli said:


> I just bought a 7.5kg sack of taters from the market. A quarter of them are now chopped and being par-boiled as I type this - ready to bung in the oven as my carb source for the next few days :lol:


oh dear, to Grant White and totalwar you are the devil himself...lol.....punch yourself in the head mate for being so daft as to eat chips, how dare you pmsl

They might burst a blood vessel if they read this lol

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/100096-carbs-cheat-food-only-4-weeks-experiment.html


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Lunatic said:


> Got question for those who is on a low fat diet. Does anyone eat them?
> 
> I can have about 10g of fat per each meal and 200g oven baked chips with no oil seems to be cheap and perfect thing with chicken fillet.
> 
> http://groceries.asda.com/asda-estore/search/searchcontainer.jsp?trailSize=1&searchString=fries&domainName=Products&headerVersion=v1&_requestid=185336





Jim78 said:


> No-one said eat chips everyday did they? Can't seem to find that post anywhere saying that.....id say following advice like this wouldn't go amiss.....
> 
> My point and comment were directed at 2 silly comments made by yourself and the other lad, its not bad advice, I don't advocate eating crap everyday, hell i don't advocate anything as people have their own minds , but its about enjoying bodybuilding and having fun also, if you can eat an 100% clean diet 24/7 then thats your perogative, however a couple of cheats a week (meals) not days....can work wonders.
> 
> Skip La Cour advocates nearly a full days eating of simple carbs once a week and have you ever seen the condition his athletes bring to the stage? If not I encourage you to look into it as you may suprise yourself with your holier than thou diet regimen.


he says I can have about 10g of fat per each meal and 200g oven baked chips with no oil seems to be cheap and perfect thing with chicken fillet.

so hes saying for each meal he whant's to have oven chips

which are full of fat if the said home made chips with no oil then that would be ok

but he dident he said oven chips which are processed and have veg oil allready in them

if he made home made ones thay would have no fat in them

you must be blind if you cant see he wanted to use them every day

so read the OP befor you start calling names


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

totalwar said:


> he says I can have about 10g of fat per each meal and 200g oven baked chips with no oil seems to be cheap and perfect thing with chicken fillet.
> 
> so hes saying for each meal he whant's to have oven chips
> 
> ...


In essence, he has still not stated EVERYDAY, and a carb is a carb to a certain extent, a fat isn't a fat I would agree, eat for what your doing and the body will utilise even simple processed carbs, too many on here programmed into thinking like robots with no room or will to think outside the box and change things up, throw clean food atyour body allday everyday and eventually it pays off, however some processed food are great tools to use for looking better,bigger, fuller, more vascular at times.......and no im not saying eat them everyday.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Jim78 said:


> In essence, he has still not stated EVERYDAY, and a carb is a carb to a certain extent, a fat isn't a fat I would agree, eat for what your doing and the body will utilise even simple processed carbs, too many on here programmed into thinking like robots with no room or will to think outside the box and change things up, throw clean food atyour body allday everyday and eventually it pays off, however some processed food are great tools to use for looking better,bigger, fuller, more vascular at times.......and no im not saying eat them everyday.


Yeah remaining consistant is the key, having some crap now and again wont hurt... My problem is its too often now than again


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

Jim78 said:


> In essence, he has still not stated EVERYDAY, and a carb is a carb to a certain extent, a fat isn't a fat I would agree, eat for what your doing and the body will utilise even simple processed carbs, too many on here programmed into thinking like robots with no room or will to think outside the box and change things up, throw clean food atyour body allday everyday and eventually it pays off, however some processed food are great tools to use for looking better,bigger, fuller, more vascular at times.......and no im not saying eat them everyday.


you know what i am going to make some chips for a postworkout meal now this thread has opened my eyes

dident ever think of doing it (chips=hips) thats what i allways thort lol

but if i make homemade ones then there is no fat

i wouldent use supermarket oven chips

i do see what you are saying


----------



## Lunatic (Mar 10, 2011)

I just stated that I could fit 200g portion of chips into one meal, no mentioning about eating them everyday.Trying to improve my nutrition by expanding variety of foods.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

You have to live gents - I'd sooner hit chips once a week and have a good diet for life than have a strict as frigg diet only to go mental after two weeks and eat aload of chocolate and crisps.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I have been told that eating 2 large donner kebabs a day and a beef and onion pie on a cob from the chippy can really help to give that chiseled look, with skin tearing vascularity. Obviously no sauce on the kebabs though, that'd just be crazy.


----------



## Boshboshbosh (Nov 23, 2009)

if it fits in your macros then eat it, hate it when people are like OH NO CHIPS! YOU CANT EAT THOSE AND GET ABS! its science for christs sake


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

totalwar said:


> you know what i am going to make some chips for a postworkout meal now this thread has opened my eyes
> 
> dident ever think of doing it (chips=hips) thats what i allways thort lol
> 
> ...


Ill start by saying in your post you made a valid point about him mentioning every meal, which of course as we know, not the best thing to do, and i missed this Ill admit :whistling:  but I have managed to cut using (at times not always) haribo pre WO (60g which isn't much when weighed out) and things similar PWO

I think the thing is portion control, when i started weighing out food I was amazed at what id been eating and how many calories we can take in without thinking, 60g haribo is a very small amount indeed when its in your hand, but 40-50g of simple carbs.....its justso easy to say fleck it and eat the bag of 200g pmsl :laugh:

Obviosuly this route has worked as i had lots of time to lose the lard (20weeks or so) Im far from shredded but deffo quite lean now (avatar was around 5 week ago) with visible veins across abs and lower abdomen, chest, delts etc so bodyfat must be lowish, I always do cardio ED though too, 45mins to 1 hour.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

totalwar said:


> you know what i am going to make some chips for a postworkout meal now this thread has opened my eyes
> 
> dident ever think of doing it (chips=hips) thats what i allways thort lol
> 
> ...


lol, how you going to make chips with no fat at all... it'll basically be a skinless, chopped up baked spud :lol:

I don't often eat oven chips, as I don't really eat much frozen food (a bag will last months), so normally when I want chips I will have proper chip-shop chips.

I spent a few months last year only eating foods that are considered good for you, but since Christmas I've just been getting my calories from wherever they come from... it's still 90% healthy stuff as I like home-cooked food, but as long as I get enough protein I'm not fussed whatever I have. Gains have been roughly the same for both methods.

Also, did you know testosterone is actually made from saturated fats... embrace them :thumb:


----------



## cheef (Dec 1, 2009)

chips/fries are fine if you use good oil even crisps peanut oil is good cheap and tastes good


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

i'm about to have chips, oh no please call the food police


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

i am on a cut for the summer holidays and today will be having fish and chips for my tea covered in gravy, at the end of the day it is my one cheat meal of the week and is something I have been looking forward to since the last one (also last week)

no food is really that bad for you unless you forget the everything in moderation theory

i did my last major cut using the mcdonalds theory so some peopel here need to think a bit before posting


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

last night i had a gammon steak 2 egg's and a handfull of chippy chip's,

with sauce,and my cut is still on track,I:whistling: hope


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Have sweet potato chips.

Peal them, cut into chips, place on a baking tray and spray with FryLight , season as desired, cook in oven 20min at 220c.

Enjoy

Nutrition Facts

Serving Size 93.5g

Amount Per Serving

Calories 103

Calories from Fat 22

Total Fat 2.4g

Saturated Fat 0.3g

Total Carbohydrates 18.8g

Sugars 5.8g

Protein 1.8g


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

93g is a serving? thats like two wedges lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

ALR said:


> 93g is a serving? thats like two wedges lol


The nutritional information is based on half a large sweet potato mate, just like when you see on a pack only 100kcal per eighth of a pack


----------

